# Going to England an Free Bus Pass



## boxy (8 Apr 2010)

Hi everyone I am thinking about going to England soon and have a free bus pass. Where will I be entitled to use it. I have never used it before. All very new to me. By the way I intend travelling by train and ferry.
Thanks


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2010)

Here's the SW leaflet on the Free Travel pass which should answer your questions.

SW 40 - Free Travel Scheme


----------



## boxy (9 Apr 2010)

thank you so much


----------

